
Beginning to climb out of the software death spiral - sandal
http://tinyletter.com/programming-beyond-practices/letters/beginning-to-climb-out-of-the-software-death-spiral
======
sandal
This is a followup essay that continues the discussion from "The Sad Graph of
Software Death" .. which was discussed here a day ago!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826916)

